# Finding good homes for Chihuahua's?



## Ilsgirl (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello-

Some of you might have seen some of my earlier posts. We took in a rescue Chihuahua about 3weeks before her due date. She had 4 beautiful puppies on the 17th of September. We would like to keep them until they are at least 10weeks old. After that we’d like to find them wonderful forever homes. 

My question is- how do we find them the best homes possible? How do we best screen for potential homes? I live in Phoenix Arizona and fostering dogs I have seen so many Chihuahua’s on the streets or shelters. It breaks my heart and I do not want our babies to end up in a situation like that or bred half to death in someone’s back yard, sitting in 117F without water and or food. 

We would like to charge an adoption fee to weed out people that want a puppy in a “spur of the moment” without putting much thought into it first. Also we want to weed out people that cannot afford adequate health care, food etc. 
But what is an adequate adoption fee? 
They will come with their first set of shots, a health check, de- wormed and chipped. 

Ideally I would be looking for a home with at least one stay at home adult or a retired couple that would spoil them silly.

Thank you for any advice and/or input.
LLL Alexandra


Baby Rosalie- almost 4weeks old


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Awww good luck hun, I would also be worrying if it was me! I think sometimes when people come to see them, You will know just by the questions they ask you 
Sorry I'm not much help xx


----------



## BBYoung (May 6, 2009)

please let them stay with their mum till they are AT LEAST 12 weeks old. They still need her.


----------



## mrsralph (Sep 19, 2009)

I think an adoption fee that covers your expenses is more than reasonable. I'm in the UK and see people charging £500 -£700 for mixed breed or unregistered chi puppies. That is too much obviously but I would happily pay £200 -£300 to cover their vet expenses and board. 

Consider charging a couple of hundred dollars as an adoption fee to weed out the impulse buyers. Used to be it was $50 but vet fees have gone up and that is too little to weed out the more impulsive types. 

Ask questions, maybe get an adoption questionairre for the SPCA or use this one: 

http://www.the-british-chihuahua-club.org.uk/Rescue/InterestAdopt.php 

(the link to the questionaire is on that page or below if you don't mind opening a PDF document) 

http://www.the-british-chihuahua-club.org.uk/download/bccra.pdf 

That should help you make an informed decision. If you make it clear in your ad that these are rescue puppies, that they don't have any pedigree and that adoption is subject to payment of the fee and a home check on completion of the questionaire that should weed out time wasters, fad followers and backyard breeders.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello Alexandra 

Firstly may I ask where the adoption fee is going? To a rescue of your choice or will you be keeping it? If you are keeping it then you are selling the puppies and making money if you ask more than it cost to rear them.

Personally if you have a good rescue in the area, I'd ask them for advice, they may let you (with their support) adopt them out in their name and under their criteria...If you are happy with it. They should have an adoption contract that insists on neutering when old enough.

If you choose to find homes yourself, I would ask a reasonable amount....not sure how much! And...If I needed to take out genuine expenses and give the rest to a dog charity.

Ask would be adopters for a vet reference and ring to check it out, easy if they already have pets. Always do a home check and don't deal with anyone via mobile phone numbers.

I agree with BByoung...The puppies should be with mum until 12 weeks...though the majority of breeders sell them earlier.

x


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

I just wanted to say how beautiful Rosalie is x x xx


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Good luck with your pups - I hope you find great homes for them - Rosalie is gorgeous!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Good luck with placing your puppies! I wouldn't make any blanket statements, like no kids etc. Some people have lovely children and the puppies would be happy there. But do screen carefully. The sample questionnaires from rescues have good questions on them. 

I'd be careful placing a baby with a big dog too. So easy for them to get stepped on. Again, this is just a generalization and some people have giant dogs and Chi's and they got on just great!

If they have another dog or cat, ask for a vet reference. Then call and make sure that they provide reasonable care to their pet, have them in for regular vet visits. If they don't want to give the name of their vet - that is a RED FLAG.

Also, ask what food they feed. I wouldn't say no to someone who fed Iams from Walmart, but I might if they fed 'Ol Roy. Again, just a generalization.

I would write up a little contract for them also that says they MUST be spayed or neutered. They are NOT breedable dogs. Make that very understood.

Good luck. The picture you posted was adorable.

Brodysmom


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Our local shelter requires an adoption fee that includes spay or neutering money. When the adopting family has the animal fixed, they can send a copy of the vet bill and they will get their spay or neutering money back. You can also write the contract that you get the puppy back if the spay neutering doesn't happen or if they decide to get rid of it for any reason. As it is chipped, it should be easier to track if it ends up in a shelter. Can you leave your name on the chip, so if it comes into contact with animal control etc., you are notified?


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

good luck with finding homes..im sure you will know which owners will be best..mothers instinct


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I would ask $300 for each pup to weed out impulse buying. I would have a questionnaire for the potential family to fill out and ask many questions. Make it a requirement for them to visit your home and the pup before selling. Having time to sit down with someone for awhile can help you get a feel for them much better than just a phone call and a meeting set up to pick up the pup. Have a contract that includes spay/neuter, and also that if they should have to re-home the pup that you will be contacted first and have first choice in taking the pup back. As for kids, that is a tough one. I know of a pup that was recently killed in a family with young children. The youngest was left playing with the pup unsupervised while Mom was cleaning, and the pup was found dead. Not that, that happens in every family with young kids, but happens too frequently. That is why so many breeders have “no kids” in their contracts. I have 3 girls, and a young grandson, but they know the rules with the pups. So it just depends on the family. As for big dogs, there are some wonderful members here that have successfully raised their Chi’s with big dogs, but it’s another one of those tough calls. I would have as much health info. on Chi’s printed out as possible for the new owners to take home with them should they need it. Vet references are great too. That way you know a bit about their previous pet care. I would recommend you keeping the pups until they are 12 weeks old. This gives them time to learn and grow. 

Best of luck, and please keep us updated.


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

Rosiesmum said:


> Hello Alexandra
> 
> Firstly may I ask where the adoption fee is going? To a rescue of your choice or will you be keeping it? If you are keeping it then you are selling the puppies and making money if you ask more than it cost to rear them.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything said here but am curious about the bolded statement. Why don't you want to deal with anyone using a cell phone? I, and my husband, only use cell phones. We got rid of our landline phone to cut unnecessary costs about 2 years ago plus we don't have to worry about missing any important calls. I know many families that are also taking this route. I would think as long as you do the home and vet check it shouldn't matter how they contact you.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

oh, hon, if i lived in phoenix, i would gladly pay you $300 for that little precious 

Such good advice here. Let us know how you get along.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

IowasAngel said:


> I agree with everything said here but am curious about the bolded statement. Why don't you want to deal with anyone using a cell phone? I, and my husband, only use cell phones. We got rid of our land-line phone to cut unnecessary costs about 2 years ago plus we don't have to worry about missing any important calls. I know many families that are also taking this route. I would think as long as you do the home and vet check it shouldn't matter how they contact you.


Sorry should have explained why.

My concern about people making contact via mobile phones is purely based on security reasons. 

I was involved with animal rescue and re homing for years and would have people come to my home to view puppies/kittens/etc/etc.
Before giving out my personal details ie home address I'd first call them back on their land line number as this gave some assurance that they were who they said they were...not foolproof I know but better than nothing. Certainly more reassuring than a mobile no.

To be honest security issues were one of the reasons I gave up rescue work, times changed and it got less and less safe to have strangers in your home.

Recently there was a case where a Chihuahua breeder was held up at gun point...it was posted on this board.

So that is why I'd never make arrangements over a mobile phone to have someone come view Chihuahua pups. (Not that I plan on breeding!)

No offence meant to those who only use them and just my take on things 

x


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

msmadison said:


> oh, hon, if i lived in phoenix, i would gladly pay you $300 for that little precious


Me too!!!!!!


----------



## JanBeth (Oct 7, 2009)

I would get them spayed/neutered from the humane society to protect them from backyard breeders. Then I would charge for the vet expenses incurred since birth. 

Ask if they have any idea of how they will housebreak or train the chi. How will they handle the barking? And who will be responsible for the care.


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

Rosiesmum said:


> Sorry should have explained why.
> 
> My concern about people making contact via mobile phones is purely based on security reasons.
> 
> ...


No offence taken here at all.  I completely see where you are coming from. I've been trying to help my mom find a pup but I have become so scared about going to look at any potential puppy without another person with me. And I don't allow my daughters to go, completely for safety reasons. It's sad that you can't feel safe doing much of anything anymore.


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Trust me as soon as someone walks in the door you will know if they are there for the dog. 

I ask all my new owners to bring a photo of their garden and if they don't have a garden, their house.


----------

